# Thailand Cubers?



## Cheng_943 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello:

I'm about to go to Thailand on holiday for about 10 days (around Aug28~Sep5)
I may visit Chiengmai & Bangkok and some other cities. I'm now planning!
I wonder if there is any gathering during these days? 'cause i really want to play cubes with Thailand cubers!
I'm also very sorry i couldn't read Thai Language therefore i'm unable to register Thai cube forum....


----------

